# 3 hours of cleaning truck



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Ready to roll:thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Service plumber? 
Looks good, it's nice working out of an immaculate vehicle.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice, good job!!! Do you wanna do my too? :lol: How do you like the Milwaukee cordless wet-vac?


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I like it pretty good. It's what I use to empty toilet tanks and clean a small mess. I also use the blower to clean out under water heaters and inside tankless cabinets.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

How long will it look like that?


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> How long will it look like that?


Oh, it wasn't too bad to begin with. I just got this truck a month or so ago. Trying to get used to a van again. After having a cut-away KUV body for the past 6 years, it takes some time to figure out where to put all the tools I accumulated while driving the larger truck.
In general, I take pride in being OCD about the appearance of my work truck so trash doesn't really build up.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I am OCD aswell. I go so far as to keep the door closed when onsite. I need my truck to be spotless, so that I know what all is in there. It gets tough with an assortment of people working with me. Our electricians are the worst for messes.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I see you have the Stanley carry alls, how do you like them, I love the ones I have. But they quit making them, so I am switching over to the Dewalt ones, much more sturdier.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> I see you have the Stanley carry alls, how do you like them, I love the ones I have. But they quit making them, so I am switching over to the Dewalt ones, much more sturdier.


I like'em pretty good. The Dewalt one isn't as deep, I think.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Besides, I won't own anything that has Dewalt written on it.....


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Plumb26 said:


> I like'em pretty good. The Dewalt one isn't as deep, I think.


The Dewalt ones are actually bigger. They don't fit in my older cubbies I made for the Stanley ones.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

hey hey a clean workspace is a safe workspace


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> How long will it look like that?


The 1st hard corner...
Then the stuff flies off the shelf...:laughing:


----------

